# vent question - moving washing machine



## mmsphoto (Oct 22, 2008)

hi folks,
   I'm preparing to finish off our utility room and I'd like to move our washer and dryer. The washer currently drains into a stand pipe that's right next to the main vent stack for the house. Can someone tell me the maximum distance I can move the stand pipe over w/o having to add a vent? I'll adjust the water supply lines to match so I don't have a problem there. Ideally I would like to move it 8 feet. adding a vent will be a major undertaking and going up and back over to the stack won't work for my skills because the stack is cast iron (100 year old house) and I don't know how I'd tie back into it.

thanks for any help!
Mark


----------



## majakdragon (Oct 22, 2008)

The original set-up should be vented. If you plan to add onto the existing drain line to make up the 8 feet, I don't see a problem with just making the addition. You could always make a transition to PVC and add a tee with piping extending up above the top of the washer and add an Air Admittance Valve for venting. Not all areas allow AAV's but if your current system is not vented, I see no difference. At least the trap will not be sucked out when the washer discharges.


----------



## mmsphoto (Oct 22, 2008)

the orig setup is vented, the main stack goes up through the roof. I'm attaching a photo for clarification. in the current unfinished room the washer drain hose just goes into the pipe. for this I'll use a drain/valve box (Oatey I think I bought) so I can finish the wall. AAV's aren't allowed here. that said, I would rather have one than not. I'll tie the pvc into the copper stub out with a rubber gasket.


----------

